
Hack Hack Go - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/03/hack-hack-go.html
======
niyazpk
Integrate results from places like StackOverflow. FWIW StackOverflow dumps are
available in CC license.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Will do. Would you add everything or just questions with a certain amounts of
points or answers or answers with a certain amount of points?

~~~
iamelgringo
I'd start with questions or answers within a certain level of points. I'd also
suggest for high point questions, pick the top 3-4 answers.

------
iamelgringo
I used the Safari library subscription for several years while I was in
school. While it was really handy to have all those books available within
several clicks, it was slow, and their search needed help. If you could index
their library on a paragraph level, I'd be willing to subscribe to their
service again.

------
blahedo
I for one would like to see more doc on the bang notation---I've been using
DGo for a couple months now (I think I first heard about it on HN) and this
was the first I'd even heard of the bang stuff, much less knowing which ones
are available!

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Will do. Any particular ones you'd want?

------
kordless
The arrow key nav reminds me of <http://keyboardr.com/>. It would be good if
you made the page higher density with content on the left and right as well.
Good stuff though!

------
arnorhs
I've put Duck Duck Go as my default search engine in firefox for the time
being. Going to see how it works out.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thx. Please email me your impressions after some time.

------
cchooper
Zero-click info for error messages would be a great resource. There are
already some sites that do this for specific kinds of error (e.g. ora-code.com
for Oracle errors) but a general "put in this error and I´ll tell you what it
means" site would be fantastic.

If I were to add up all the searches I do in a day, then searches for
programming advice (e.g. how do I fix X, what's the syntax for Y) would
outnumber all my other searches put together, so I definitely think there's a
bit opportunity here.

------
staunch
I think it'd be cool if you had a setting to make DDG look roughly identical
to Google. It's hard to judge it fairly when I'm so biased in favor of Google,
and DDG is constantly reminding me that it's not Google.

~~~
alec
I like the layout better than Google's. It's nice that it's centered on the
page and that the zero-click info stands out.

------
CoreDumpling
I'm curious: what do you mean by "casual research"? Do you see Duck Duck Go as
the free alternative for individuals who don't have a spare $10k lying around
for a subscription to LexisNexis, ProQuest, etc.?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I meant either a) you quickly want to know what something is; or b) you want
to sort of a explore a topic and its related topics. Zero-click info solves
_a_ and that + related topics/category pages helps greatly with _b_. A large %
of queries fall into these two buckets.

------
gtani
On my todo list: cutting up the #clojure freenode logs [1], putthing those
paragraphs thru Solr and sphinx.

[1] <http://clojure-log.n01se.net/date/>

<http://rottyforge.yi.org/irclogs/freenode/%23clojure/>

(clojure, #guile, #lisp, #scheme)

~~~
gtani
on my "todo when i get a sudden infusion of IQ points" list (last time i
checked, difficult to impossible in SOLR, sphinx, xapian, tsearch):

\- easier search on scala, clojure, JS, erlang line noise:

"_+_", ">:", "::" etc.

\- tho with sphinx 0.9.9, thinkikng sphinx, it's easy to do multiple indexes
on one rails model, need to revisit..

~~~
gtani
O'reilly has released the entire content of a few (really good) books under
Open Feedback:

<http://labs.oreilly.com/ofps.html>

including the scala, haskell, couchdb and mercurial

\---------------

<http://www.freetechbooks.com/functional-programming-f34.html>

\-------------

actually, couchdb book isn't mentioned, it's here

<http://books.couchdb.org/relax/>

